# Found a Battery Operated LTE Cellular GPS Tracker in the car. What is it and is it safe to remove?



## MyBrainIsInDeadlock (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I recently bought a new 2021 Arteon R-Line and I was looking into hooking up my dashcam to the fuse box. Looking around in the fuse box compartment and I found this rectangular box hooked up with a wire harness; it looks like it is hooked up to the OBD port?. It is not secured to anything, it is just tucked in there so I doubt it is from the factory. Does anyone know what this is? Searching for the FCC ID turned up that it's a "PHILLIPS CONNECT TECHNOLOGIES LLC Battery Operated LTE Cellular GPS Tracker AQA01". Is this a part of the infotainment or navigation system? Is it one of those trackers that dealers put on cars?

In the pictures, it is tucked in on the left hand side. The wire coiled in there and the wire harness are part of it.

If anyone knows what this is and if it is safe to remove it, please let me know.

Thank You!


----------



## Cliff4Motion (Aug 29, 2021)

Your loan company required it most likely. I’ve seen that in the past where a dealer would be required to install it to satisfy the loan.


----------



## jakek (Sep 1, 2021)

MyBrainIsInDeadlock said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I recently bought a new 2021 Arteon R-Line and I was looking into hooking up my dashcam to the fuse box. Looking around in the fuse box compartment and I found this rectangular box hooked up with a wire harness; it looks like it is hooked up to the OBD port?. It is not secured to anything, it is just tucked in there so I doubt it is from the factory. Does anyone know what this is? Searching for the FCC ID turned up that it's a "PHILLIPS CONNECT TECHNOLOGIES LLC Battery Operated LTE Cellular GPS Tracker AQA01". Is this a part of the infotainment or navigation system? Is it one of those trackers that dealers put on cars?
> 
> ...


loan company will sometimes require that to be installed by the dealer


----------



## MyBrainIsInDeadlock (Sep 16, 2021)

Ah, thank you both. The loan was through Volkswagen credit. I guess I shouldn't mess with it then.


----------



## jakek (Sep 1, 2021)

MyBrainIsInDeadlock said:


> Ah, thank you both. The loan was through Volkswagen credit. I guess I shouldn't mess with it then.


Yeah I would just leave it the do that so if u missed a payment or something they can find the car and repo it you can always ask your dealer y it’s there


----------



## Salami (Sep 5, 2009)

I'd be pretty ****ing pissed if I found a tracking device on my vehicle and wasn't informed that it was on there.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Salami said:


> I'd be pretty ****ing pissed if I found a tracking device on my vehicle and wasn't informed that it was on there.


Yeah, what they said^^^

WTF?!?!?!


----------



## MyBrainIsInDeadlock (Sep 16, 2021)

Yea, I was not told about it. If I hadn't messed with the fuse box, I would not have found it. I wanted to just yank it out, but was not sure if it was part of the car or not.
I will call tomorrow and speak to the guy that sold it and see why it's there.

Thank you guys.


----------



## Mmccoy998 (Jun 2, 2019)

MyBrainIsInDeadlock said:


> Yea, I was not told about it. If I hadn't messed with the fuse box, I would not have found it. I wanted to just yank it out, but was not sure if it was part of the car or not.
> I will call tomorrow and speak to the guy that sold it and see why it's there.
> 
> Thank you guys.


My Arteon came with a lojack device that looked very similar to that

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBrainIsInDeadlock (Sep 16, 2021)

Mmccoy998 said:


> My Arteon came with a lojack device that looked very similar to that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thank you. I hadn't thought about that option. I will ask the guy tomorrow and see what it is and why it's there. I'll update the thread when I have a definite answer.


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

Welp, after reading this and knowing my car is through VW Credit, I'm just gonna stroll outside for a long minute to take a peek too. That isn't just a tracker, that is 100% an immobilizer as well. (Source: had one) (Second source: manual https://fccid.io/2ASKH-AQA01/User-Manual/User-Manual-5144169.pdf)

That is a startling one and here in Texas anyway it's a class A misdemeanor to install one on a private (even if it is the lienholder as they don't own the vehicle under Title Act) vehicle unless they have either notified you in your contract or you gave written or recorded verbal consent. I would check your contract to see if there was a disclosure in fine print.


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

could be from the police. If they had a sneak n peak. Stop selling drugs asap and hide your money. They coming for you


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

WTF? I'd be pissed that they spliced some cheap junk into the wiring harness on an expensive new German car.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I can definitely say its not from VW Credit. Unless you have a horrible history and they still approved the loan then maybe but still doubtful. I have 2 cars financed thru vw credit within the past year and I didnt see anything when i was hardwiring my stuff.


----------



## CapVW_TDICup (Feb 14, 2011)

VW Credit doesn't install trackers as a requirement for their loans. Alot of buy here pay here lots do this or loan companies that deal in special financing. It definitely could be something related to lojack or some type of tracking/disabling for anti-theft. A dealer I worked at before would have the hardware installed on every car that came across the lot no matter what and then try to sell the service (basically a knock off third party version of lo-jack) in finance. If you didn't buy it the hardware stayed but wasn't activated, If you bought it then all they had to do was activate the service with the company and your good.


----------



## MyBrainIsInDeadlock (Sep 16, 2021)

The device is like LoJack. I asked and I was told that they install that on every new and used vehicle that they sell. They sell you the service and if you did not purchase it with the car, then you can just take it out. I was told it is ELO GPS. They should take that out if you are not getting the package that they sell or tell you that it's there if you do, but maybe the general public doesn't really care or will ever find out that it's there.

Thank you all for the replies!


----------



## Mmccoy998 (Jun 2, 2019)

That was the same thing I was told. Glad it wasn't anything more

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

There is a locator function in the VW app and the gps is also use for emergency road service.


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, I'd be pretty pissed to find out my brand new car was sliced up and something I didn't authorize was wired in. Even if it wasn't new, that is completely ridiculous.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

OP, so it's hooked into this purple port under the drivers side dash?


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

I'd be livid if I found that.

Loan through VW Credit here.

Yank it out.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

I would write a scathing letter to the owner of the dealership, and plaster this experience all over social media. Absolutely outrageous.

As far as "required by loan company" comments, that should only happen a) with full disclosure to you, and b) only if you have horrendous credit and the lender is some sub-prime specialist charging you about 30% interest because of it. Any conventional loan for a normal person with average or better credit should NEVER see any such device installed on their car, period/exclamation point.

I suggest pulling your contract and making sure you didn't get charged for this "service" - decent chance they buried it someplace and didn't even mention it to you.


----------



## MyBrainIsInDeadlock (Sep 16, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> OP, so it's hooked into this purple port under the drivers side dash?
> 
> View attachment 119245


Yes, my port is black, but it is hooked into the OBD port with an adapter and wire harness


----------



## 2wheelgnr (Mar 23, 2021)

Could it be a factor item installed for Carnet services or some other app feature for parking location services or mapping services??? All I can think off offhand is carnet or does it have option to be a hotspot...I see many new cars can be a hot spot and in order to do that they need a Cellular connection??? Hmmm Dont know..

Maybe NSA...are on a no fly list??!!!


----------



## 2wheelgnr (Mar 23, 2021)

or cut it out and see who contacts you...hehehehee and someone gotta be paying cel but for it in active...maybe there but not active?? Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

2wheelgnr said:


> or cut it out and see who contacts you...hehehehee and someone gotta be paying cel but for it in active...maybe there but not active?? Hmmmmmmmm


Remove it and tape it to the bottom of one of those rental scooters.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

MyBrainIsInDeadlock said:


> The device is like LoJack. I asked and I was told that they install that on every new and used vehicle that they sell. They sell you the service and if you did not purchase it with the car, then you can just take it out. I was told it is ELO GPS. They should take that out if you are not getting the package that they sell or tell you that it's there if you do, but maybe the general public doesn't really care or will ever find out that it's there.
> 
> Thank you all for the replies!


Total spyware. Your privacy rights have been violated. Good job you disconnected it.


----------



## 98silverbeetle (Jan 22, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, is the dealer name on the window sticker the same as the dealer you bought it from? Meaning the car could have been traded from one dealer to another and the first dealer forgot to remove the device and the second dealer didn’t notice it was there.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Not only was it illegal for them to install, but they are unreliable and can malfunction, leaving you stranded.
Any hacker can also monitor your every move.

The only way I would not be livid is if the insurance company put it in after getting your permission and giving you a lower rate.


----------



## MamboMedic (Nov 14, 2010)

If they spliced this into your harness, I would get the dealer to extend the warranty at least for electric issues! My experience with VW’s is once there is any wiring issue, it multiplies. Any factory gps or crash emergency alert or CarPlay is not wired into a vehicle like that.


----------



## Syndicated (Feb 4, 2013)

MyBrainIsInDeadlock said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I recently bought a new 2021 Arteon R-Line and I was looking into hooking up my dashcam to the fuse box. Looking around in the fuse box compartment and I found this rectangular box hooked up with a wire harness; it looks like it is hooked up to the OBD port?. It is not secured to anything, it is just tucked in there so I doubt it is from the factory. Does anyone know what this is? Searching for the FCC ID turned up that it's a "PHILLIPS CONNECT TECHNOLOGIES LLC Battery Operated LTE Cellular GPS Tracker AQA01". Is this a part of the infotainment or navigation system? Is it one of those trackers that dealers put on cars?
> 
> ...


Ok, since everyone seems to think this is some super invasive thing, let’s set the record straight.
This is nothing more then a tracker for the dealer, usually installed during the PDi. All it does is allow the managers to keep track of inventory, from what’s on the lot, what’s out for a test drive, battery status, and a few other things.

Most of the time, the dealers use these because they or their parent companies have had a car stolen once or twice. The Audi dealership I work at was using Spireon for a while, but those guys are junk Chinese crap that couldn’t connect to a satellite for anything.

Once they are set up, the item is locked to that ViN, meaning they cannot take it out of your car and put it in another one.

I also doubt they are required to tell you it is installed because it was put in when the dealership owned the vehicle.

If you did not buy the services, you can remove it, and have a great paperweight, other than that you can leave it (personally I don’t trust them so I took mine out of my GTi).


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

Syndicated said:


> Ok, since everyone seems to think this is some super invasive thing, let’s set the record straight.
> This is nothing more then a tracker for the dealer, usually installed during the PDi. All it does is allow the managers to keep track of inventory, from what’s on the lot, what’s out for a test drive, battery status, and a few other things.
> 
> Most of the time, the dealers use these because they or their parent companies have had a car stolen once or twice. The Audi dealership I work at was using Spireon for a while, but those guys are junk Chinese crap that couldn’t connect to a satellite for anything.
> ...


I would think it's invasive if they CUT INTO the cars wiring. When you buy a car, you usually assume it hasn't already been butchered. Seems to me that's a great way for possible future electrical issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2018)

Here is a link to the User Manual from the FCC database: https://apps.fcc.gov/eas/GetApplicationAttachment.html?id=5113786 Note that the FCC ID on the device is different this is for the 2ASKHAQG01 ID, which I would assume is a newer version, not 2ASKHAQA01, as it looks the same in the photos. It is meant to disable the starter remotely, so it could theoretically be used by a loan company or if the car is stolen. The issue is that you should know why it is there. I would insist that it be removed at their expense. You can bet that the bad guys who steal cars know how to disable this.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Might want to read the fine prints on your loan contract. it is legal as long as you agree to it as a condition of the finance contract. That doesn't mean they have the right to track you, but it does mean that they can activate it if you don't pay the car payment and they need to determine where your car is to repossess.


----------



## TanStarfield (May 31, 2019)

MyBrainIsInDeadlock said:


> Yes, my port is black, but it is hooked into the OBD port with an adapter and wire harness


So is it plugged in inline behind the dash or into a secondary OBD plug, or actually plugged into the port that sticks out of the bottom of the dash? In other words, is your normal OBD port still visible, or was it just plugged in to that. I've plugged in an OBDEleven to my vehicles, so I would know if something was plugged into the port that sticks out.


----------



## MyBrainIsInDeadlock (Sep 16, 2021)

TanStarfield said:


> So is it plugged in inline behind the dash or into a secondary OBD plug, or actually plugged into the port that sticks out of the bottom of the dash? In other words, is your normal OBD port still visible, or was it just plugged in to that. I've plugged in an OBDEleven to my vehicles, so I would know if something was plugged into the port that sticks out.


It was plugged in via an adapter wire harness from behind the dash. The OBD port exposed on the bottom of the foot well was still available for use, nothing was plugged in on that side. My port was black because of the adapter wire harness that they used. In the first picture, the car's OBD harness (right) and the ELO's adapter (Left) are unplugged and hanging side by side.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

I live near Los Angeles California. I recently bought a Nissan from a dealership in January of 2021. While negotiating, there was a charge for a tracking device installed by the dealership. They showed it to me and I asked that they remove the charge and the device but---unlike your OBDII device --- mine was hardwired into the vehicle. The technician claimed to have "disabled" the device and I wasn't charged for it. I'll have to take their word for it. But I've heard some dealerships charge up to $2500 for the tracking device and will not negotiate the cost of the tracking device. 

I inquired more information from the manager and he told me, his dealership (Along with other dealerships in SoCal) have been plagued by theft from the dealership lots. He told me that very week I bought my truck, they had tracked three cars stolen from their dealership and located them using the installed tracking devices. The cars were recovered in San Diego --almost 200 miles away from the dealership-- and he said he believes the suspects will cross the border into Mexico. In my case it was inventory control. Dealerships don't have enough cars to sell and if they're stolen, it's even more devastating to their business/inventory costs. 

I don't know if your OBDII device is the same. I would prefer something like that rather than a hardwired device that weakens the wiring harness.


----------



## ThatDudeTom (1 mo ago)

Edit: double entry removed


----------



## ThatDudeTom (1 mo ago)

Took my car to the Mazda dealership today and received an update video that they found this device and a fuse for it. Said it was the cause of my battery being drained. It was pulling ~4.6 amps and it should be pulling below 0.020 amps. Pulling the fuse dropped it to 280 milliamps and pulling the tracker dropped it to 18 milliamps. They said it was a GPS tracker and I started trippin out thinking I was being tracked or something. Started searching the internet and found this post. I don’t own a VW. I leased my new Mazda 3 years ago. About a month ago my my car wouldn’t start, so I thought, “battery died”. Once I got a new battery, the car died again about a few days later. Gonna head to the mechanic when the cars ready and I got a lot of questions lol.


----------



## MyBrainIsInDeadlock (Sep 16, 2021)

Dealership told me they give you a username/password that you can use to track the car in ELO's website. They install it in every new and used car that they sell as a "convenience" for the customer. Apprently ELO can disable the car if it gets stolen and you call them with a police report number. Dealership doesn't tell customers that the device is there or bother to take it out if the service is not purchased. Hopefully it's something similar in your case. I took mine out as soon as I knew that it was not part of the car. 
I'm checking the OBD port on every car I purchase from now on.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

I never got a username or password. I don't even know how to check if it has truly been disabled.


----------

